# Office 365 >  >  Values not posting from one workbook to another

## ben.cote

I have attached 2 sample workbooks.

The test-data.xls file is an older version of excel and cannot be changed to a newer version.

The data in range A2:H4 needs to be pasted as values into the range B5:I9 on the reporting workbook file, formula-test-sheet.xlsx. I have not changed anything and now when I paste the values into the report, the formula does not output the values in Column F, the Count column.

I am using Office 365.

Any help on this would be appreciated.

Thanking you in advance.

----------


## hrlngrv

> . . . data in range A2:H4 needs to be pasted as values into the range B5:I9 on the reporting workbook file . . .



Typo? A2:H4 is 3 rows. B5:I9 is 5 rows.

----------


## ben.cote

I have attached 2 sample workbooks.

The test-data.xls file is an older version of excel and cannot be changed to a newer version.

In test-data.xls range A2:H6 needs to be pasted as values into range B5:I9 on the reporting workbook file, formula-test-sheet.xlsx.

In cell F12 on the reporting file, I have added a sum for range F5:F9. When you paste the values in from the data workbook it does not the range either.

I have not changed anything and now when I paste the values into the report, the formula does not output the values in Column F, the Count column.

I am using Office 365.

Any help on this would be appreciated.

Thanking you in advance.

----------


## ben.cote

Thank you for your comments. Does it work on your machine? If it does then I have an issue with Exel. Please check the new files I have uploaded. :Smilie:

----------


## rorya

The values are copied across for me, but as they are stored as text in the source file, the SUM formula still returns 0.

----------


## hrlngrv

Indeed.

Arguably better to copy the VehicleCountingData worksheet from text-data.xls into formula-test-sheet.xlsx, then use formulas to pull data into the DATA worksheet in formula-test-sheet.xlsx, e.g., select DATA!B5:I9 with B5 the active cell, type *=VehicleCountingData!A2*, then hold down [Ctrl] before pressing [Enter] to fill that formula into all selected cells. Then change the DATA!F5:F9 formula by selecting DATA!F5:F9 with F5 the active cell, type *=IF(ISNUMBER(--VehicleCountingData!E2),--VehicleCountingData!E2,VehicleCountingData!E2)*, then hold down [Ctrl] before pressing [Enter] to fill that formula into all selected cells. That'd transform the data as needed. Otherwise either macros or manual Text to Columns would be needed to convert the numeric text to numbers.

----------


## ben.cote

Thanks again for the information. I have the developer looking into the .xls file exported from the device. It is supposed to be outputting numbers in that column, not text. I had used the Data text to columns before, but then the output was fixed by the developer, so I did not need to convert it. I guess they have screwed it up again on the latest revision of the app.

----------

